# Diletta Leotta ospite a Sanremo 2017.



## admin (4 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta Leotta, incalzata da Gennaio Gattuso che ha fatto i complimenti per la partecipazione a Sanremo 2017, ha ringraziato e confermato che sarà ospite dell'edizione 2017 del Festival della canzone italiana.


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2017)

L'unica motivazione valida per vedere Sanremo.


----------

